# Honda GC 160 5.0 hp. on a Troybilt Pressure Washer



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,I was just wondering if anybody would know what makes this engine stall out when you start pressure washing and when you let off of the nozzle gun it keeps running? also engines pretty hot when it stalls I checked the oil and its full,and I really appreciate any response you might have guys.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be a restriction in the carburetor. When you start using the pressure washer, the load on the engine increases. If the carburetor is not supplying enough fuel, the engine will stall.
Old stale fuel can also cause a similar issue.


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Tech,the tank has been empty for about a year so I know I put fresh gas in,it seem just odd to me with this Honda engine because I"ve never had any problems with it before.but it makes a lot of sense of what you said about the load issue,maybe I need to clean the carb.its been in the garage all winter.


----------

